# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2005 - 2006

## killerpop

Maanantaina 19.9.2005 oli hieman yllätyksellinen auto Pori - Tamper e - Pori aamupikavuorossa. Melko usein linjaa ajetaan uudella Lahti Falcon / Scania K114 -ExpressBus:lla, mutta tänä aamuna tarkkasilmäiset saattoivat havaita linjalla Kannoston teli-Eaglen, eli Connex #872:n. Harvemmin tässä pikavuorossa teliautoja näkee.

----------


## Miska

Eilen maanantaina 19.9. Lähilinjojen linjalla 738 näytti ajelevan hieman oudompi ilmestys, nimittäin Porvoon Liikenteen #71 BKL-255 Mercedes Benz  / Ajokki Victor. Tuota autoa ei Porvoon Liikenteen vuoroissakaan ole juuri Helsingissä nähty, ainakaan viime vuosina.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 5.10.2005 Tampere-Helsinki pikavuorossa P. Tyllilä Linja ZGS-958 (MB O404). Kyllähän tuon takia piti pari fotoa käydä ottamassa. Ja autohan oli siis Connexin 16:45 vuorolla.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tänään 5.10.2005 Tampere-Helsinki pikavuorossa P. Tyllilä Linja ZGS-958 (MB O404). Kyllähän tuon takia piti pari fotoa käydä ottamassa. Ja autohan oli siis Connexin 16:45 vuorolla.


Sama Tyllilän Mersu hoiti myös tänään 10.10 16.45 Connexin vuoron tampereelta Helsinkiin, eli mahtanee kertoa jonkinlaisesta kalustopulasta myös Lastusella.

----------


## killerpop

> Sama Tyllilän Mersu hoiti myös tänään 10.10 16.45 Connexin vuoron tampereelta Helsinkiin, eli mahtanee kertoa jonkinlaisesta kalustopulasta myös Lastusella.


Ilmeisesti taustalla on myös Volvon varaosatoimitusten "nopeus". Faktaa ei ole, mutta ilmeisesti tämä aikanaan Pälkäneelläkin peltoa kyntänyt ExpressBus olis stadin päässä odottamassa korjausta ja osat olis vasta nyt. Käsittääkseni auton jo tänään linjalla omalla paikallaan. Toisaalta tämä kertoo myös sitä, että kuinka ilmeisen helposti naapuripihasta (Suomenoja) saa autoa tarvittaessa lainaan/vuokralle. Ja siirtoajothan minimoituu kun vakiauto saadaan korjattua, kun erikseen ei Tampereelta (tai jopa Hautamäen reviiriltä) tarvi autoa tyhjänä tuoda vuoroon ja palautella myöhemmin. Mutta kalusto on kyllä tiukilla, sitä ei käy kiistäminen.

----------


## killerpop

Tämän aamuinen Porin aamupika lähti Tampereelta autolla Connex #622 (Lahti Flyer / Volvo B10B, Lastusen auto) hetki sitten. Linjakilvessä luki vain "Express"  :Wink:  On paikkaamassa autoa #770, josta oli keula uudelleen muotoiltu peräänajossa (ilmeisesti TKL:n auton kans)

Kuva

----------


## J_J

> Tämän aamuinen Porin aamupika lähti Tampereelta autolla Connex #622 (Lahti Flyer / Volvo B10B, Lastusen auto) hetki sitten. Linjakilvessä luki vain "Express"


Täytyy sanoa, että kyseisen kaltaisen (vessaton maaseutubussi) kaluston ja reittikilvityksen käyttö ExpressBus -liikenteessä kuvastaa täydellisesti Connexin asennetta liikenteen hoitoon. Ajetaan millä sattuu, linjakilvissä mitä sattuu. Olisiko ollut tosiaan liian vaativa homma tulostaa vaikka se parjattu A4-lappu lasille jossa yksinkertaisesti teksti PORI tai PORIIN? Ilmeisesti. Mutta minkäs teet - kaikki pitää hoitua halvalla (tai ilmaiseksi), asiakkaista ja heidän mukavuudestaan viis  :Sad: 

Ei muuten, mutta siinä ajassa mitä tuon kenties ensimmäistä kertaa ko. auton linjakilvissä lukeneen EXPRESS -tekstin hakemiseen on mennyt, olisi tulostanut jo monta huomattavasti informatiivisempaa paperilappua tuulilasille...

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Olisiko ollut tosiaan liian vaativa homma tulostaa vaikka se parjattu A4-lappu lasille jossa yksinkertaisesti teksti PORI tai PORIIN?


No samalla olisi sitten voinut seuraavaan saman puulaakin autoon tulostaa jonkun muun linjakilpitekstin: http://tinypic.com/f1hd2h.jpg
Lavia tai pori kun ei ole sielä päinkään missä tämä vehjes on kuvattu. 8)

----------


## Lasse

> Täytyy sanoa, että kyseisen kaltaisen (vessaton maaseutubussi) kaluston ja reittikilvityksen käyttö ExpressBus -liikenteessä kuvastaa täydellisesti Connexin asennetta liikenteen hoitoon. Ajetaan millä sattuu, linjakilvissä mitä sattuu.


Jaa-a, on se sitten niin kauhean paha tämä Connex, että ihan itkettää. Kyllä se vaan todellisuudessa taitaa olla niin, että tämä paljon parjattu Connex hoitaa liikenteensä moitteettomammin kuin moni kotimainen liikennöitsijä. Tässä kun on kuitenkin kyse poikkeustilanteesta, moni suomalainen kun ajelee päivittäin kaikennäköisillä ja kokoisilla paperilapuilla tuulilasissa, vaikka linjakilvistä löytyisi ihan oikeatkin tekstit.
Mitä kaluston käyttämiseen tulee, pätee täysin sama. Ei ole ensimmäinen eikä toinenkaan kerta kun Savonlinja lähtee Helsingistä Mikkeliin milloin Flyerillä, milloin Ikaruksella tai jopa Combi-Wiimalla. Eivätkä ne Paunun ja Länsilinjankaan autot Helsingin linjalla aina ihan moitteettomassa kunnossa ole. Etenkin siisteyden puolella Paunulla tuntuu olevan huomattavasti parantamisen varaa, jos ajatellaan matkustajan viihtyvyyttä.

----------


## killerpop

Pe 18.11. 

Tampere-Turku pikavuorossa on perjantaisin 15:10 lähdössä saattoauto Huittisiin. Tällä kertaa pokan keräsi Lauttakylän Auton #112 (Kutter 9) kun Raumalta tuleva auto antoi odottaa itseään.

----------


## killerpop

Helsinki-Tampere ja Tampere-Helsinki pikavuoroista (8:55, 16:45) bongattu tänään P. Tyllilä Linjan kalustoa, nyt oli ajossa auto #4 (IYL-299) MB / Lahti Falcon 540

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...auto #4 (IYL-299) MB / Lahti Falcon 540


Se on kyllä jyty Kaania (K114EB #1837425)...   :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Alunperin kirjoittanut killerpop
> 
> ...auto #4 (IYL-299) MB / Lahti Falcon 540
> 
> 
> Se on kyllä jyty Kaania (K114EB #1837425)...


Nyt kyllä Mersun kapselit hämäs niin paljon että ... no, annetaan hämätä sit muitakin, tiedetään vastedes että se on Scania :>

Muutoinkin auto on varsin mielenkiintoinen harrastajan silmin, kun katolla näyttäisi olevan seuraavan mallisarjan Eagleista ja Falconeista tutut valot. 

Kuva

----------


## killerpop

Helsinki-Tampere pikavuorossa tänään Kivistö #23 UGH-411 Lahti Falcon 540. Tällä kertaa korvaamassa Paunulaista.

----------


## Ozzy

Mikä on , ettei autot riitä -melkein kuin Martti Servo  :Laughing:

----------


## deepthroat

> Mikä on , ettei autot riitä -melkein kuin Martti Servo


Noh. Paunulla varmaankin autot riittäisi, jos eivät hajoaisi väärässä päässä linjaa, toisin kuin Kiemura lastusella, joilla ei liene yhtään vapaata EB-autoa...

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Onnex-Kiemurallahan on se hassu tilanne, että heidän oma pikavuoronsa yöpyy Stadin päässä: siellä kyllä on konsernin autoja viljalti, mutta kaikki ovat katureita. :-(
Jos Helssingin pään pika-auto ei olekaan aamulla lähtökunnossa, on siis edessä auton lainaus naapurilta.
Firma itse ei vissiin halua sijoittaa pääkaupunkiseudulle enempiä pitkän matkan autoja, alueen keikkamarkkinatkaan kun eivät taloa ainakaan tällä hetkellä isommin kiinnosta.

----------


## J_J

> Mikä on , ettei autot riitä -melkein kuin Martti Servo


Niin... Olisikin melko yksinkertaista järjestää niin, että pitkin poikin Suomea (ja mahdollisesti ulkomaillakin mikäli yhtiön liikennealue sinne ulottuu) seisoo muutama vara-auto jos sattuu menopeli "poikimaan"... Eiköhän pääasia niin ole kaluston särkyessä, että kansalaiset pääsevät mahdollisimman vähin viivytyksin jatkamaan matkaansa, kuten mitä ilmeisimmin on tapahtunut niin Tyllilän auton ajaessa Lastusen vuoroa, kuin myös Kivistobus:n korvatessa Paunua.

Tälläiset kalustolainaukset puolin ja toisin kertovat vaan siitä, että ko. yhtiöillä on hyvä, ja laaja yhteistyökumppanien verkosto liikennealueellaan. Näin sitten saadaan / annetaan apua puolin ja toisin kun sille on tarvetta, ja turvataan tälläkin tavoin maksavien asiakkaiden matkan jatkuminen myös poikkeustilanteissa.

----------


## killerpop

Ti. 20.12.

Lauttakylän Auton Omnistar #114, Pika Tampere-Huittinen (14:15)

----------


## killerpop

LA #143 eli ex Artturi Anttila #4 Tampere-Huittinen -pikavuorossa tänään klo 14:15

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 25.1. yllätti Paunu laittaen Tre-Jyväskylä vakiovuoroon auton #91. Yllättävää sinänsä, kun vuoroa on ajettu nyt 2005/2006 talvena pääasiassa EB-autoilla.

Suurin yllätys oli kuitenkin edessä, kun Tampere-Kotka (Koiviston Auto) pikavuorossa oli Lauttakylän Auton #150 Lahti Eagle 451 / Volvo B12   :Very Happy:

----------


## bassman

No, ei se niin kauhea järkytys liene.

Onhan Koiviston auto lainannut ennenkin kalustoa treen lauttakylän autolta.
Onpahan joskus Tre-Lahti pikavuorossa ollut LA 148 kin.

----------


## killerpop

> No, ei se niin kauhea järkytys liene.
> 
> Onhan Koiviston auto lainannut ennenkin kalustoa treen lauttakylän autolta.
> Onpahan joskus Tre-Lahti pikavuorossa ollut LA 148 kin.


Ei järkytys suinkaan, vaan hyvin positiivinen asia, olihan autonakin varsin pätevä kulkine ja väritkin yhtenevät. Oikeastaan olis voinut toivoa vuoroon jotain EB-väristä autoa, tosin matkustajille se olis aiheuttanut sekaannuksia, kun olisivat odottaneet tietyn väristä autoa.Eikä varmaan Metsäpietilässäkään oltais riemuttu "väärän" värisestä autosta. Hyvä näin  :Smile:

----------


## deepthroat

No niin ja taas, siis jo toisen kerran tänä vuonna Koiviston Auton Kabus numero 190 oli korkannut.. Eli  Koiviston Auton Tampere-Lahti-Kotka vuorossa oli Pohjolan Liikenteen Scania ? Eagle, numero ei jäänyt mieleen, jotain 926 tms...

----------


## TC6-Z3

> No niin ja taas, siis jo toisen kerran tänä vuonna Koiviston Auton Kabus numero 190 oli korkannut..


Mikähän hevosmiesten tietotoimiston juttu tääkin taas on? Ihan normaalisti tuo 190:nen vielä tänäänkin ajeli. Eikä oo muuten jäänyt kertaakaan tienpäälle tänäkään vuonna. Ja aika harvoin on edes Kotkaan ajanu.

----------


## deepthroat

> Alunperin kirjoittanut deepthroat
> 
> No niin ja taas, siis jo toisen kerran tänä vuonna Koiviston Auton Kabus numero 190 oli korkannut..
> 
> 
> Mikähän hevosmiesten tietotoimiston juttu tääkin taas on? Ihan normaalisti tuo 190:nen vielä tänäänkin ajeli. Eikä oo muuten jäänyt kertaakaan tienpäälle tänäkään vuonna. Ja aika harvoin on edes Kotkaan ajanu.


No kello 14.25 Kangasalla oli kuitenkin Kotkaa kohti menossa Pohjolan Liikenteen Eagle, elisiis kello 14.00 Tampereelta startannut vuoro... Eikä ollut mikään niemisen tietotoimiston uutinen...

----------


## Ozzy

Mitenkähän tämä sanailu olis kadunmiehen ymmärrettävä. Kuka siis oli menossa ja minne kenenkä autolla? 8)

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Mitenkähän tämä sanailu olis kadunmiehen ymmärrettävä. Kuka siis oli menossa ja minne kenenkä autolla? 8)


Emmääkä kyllä ymmärrä enää, ja enmää ymmärrä sitäkään mitä tekemistä tuolla kangasalla on koko auton 190 kanssa. Sen perinteistä liikennealuetta on ollu rauma-tampere-turku akseli. Jaa-a mut en tiiä onhan se voinu kangasallekkin jostain syystä ajaa. Mutta rikkoutunu se ei oo, se on varmaa.

----------


## deepthroat

Anteeksi, eli siis koiviston Auton Kabus  291, eli kotka-loviisa-Lahti-Tampere oli jo toisen kerran korkannut, tällä kertaa Kotkaan ja Pohjolan Liikenteen Eagle Scania oli korvaamassa em. auton tekelettä.

----------


## cummins

Mikähän auto on numeron 190 alla nykyään.Ainakin kuopiossa se oli vielä 
Volvo B58/kabus

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 15.3. oli Connexin ja Länsilinjojen yhteisvuorossa Kauhajoki-Tre (ja saman autokierron Tre-Mouhijärvi-Tre) Connexin auto #750 (Volvo B10M / Star 502). Normaalisti Connexin autona on #710, joskus myös nähty #720 ja #725.

----------


## killerpop

Ke 22.3.

Connex:n Pori-Tampere-Pori iltapikavuorossa(17:30/19:45) esiintyi #606 EFI-838 Star 501. Normaalisti tässä vuorossa vuorottelevat autot #724 ja #726

----------


## killerpop

Pe 24.3.

14:15 Pika Tampere-Huittinen vuorossa näytti olevan LA #132, joka on hiljattain rekisteröity Kapena Thesi. Valitettavasti kuvan linjakilpi ei erotu kunnolla kuvassa.

----------


## killerpop

Ti 28.3.

Pekolan Tre-Kuohijoki vakiovuorossa (16:15*lähtö) esittäytyi Yhdysliikenteen nimiin laitettu Lahti400-korinen auto. Sinänsä köyhä havainto kun en numeroa onnistunut bongaan, mutta olipa eka kerta kun auton livenä näin. Auto oli saanut ylleen myös Pekolan värit.

----------


## antsa

Se on varmaan se M.V.Wikströmiltä tullu VGL-528 kantaa Pekolan numeroa 43.

----------


## killerpop

> Se on varmaan se M.V.Wikströmiltä tullu VGL-528 kantaa Pekolan numeroa 43.


Juuri se, tänään auto olikin jo toistamiseen samalla paikkaa, kuva

----------


## killerpop

Turku-Lahti -pikavuorossa operoi tänä iltana KA #388 (Scania/LAK E560)... harvemmin linjalla

----------


## sv

Varsinainen yllätys-outo auto linjalla havainto Länsi-Suomesta! Ikänsä Pohjanperillä vaikuttanut ex-PTL:n 87315 LKE-344 Ajokki Express AA:n linjalla Niinisalo-Kankaanpää LA:n nimi nokalla!

----------


## Mikko121

> Varsinainen yllätys-outo auto linjalla havainto Länsi-Suomesta! Ikänsä Pohjanperillä vaikuttanut ex-PTL:n 87315 LKE-344 Ajokki Express AA:n linjalla Niinisalo-Kankaanpää LA:n nimi nokalla!


Olisikohan sitten tuo ollut jopa Jyväskylä-Pori pikassakin kun tänäaamuna näytti Jyväskylän matkakeskuksella joku GL-värinen Ajokki Express seisoskelevan. En kuitenkaan voinut havaita auton numeroita..

----------


## killerpop

> Olisikohan sitten tuo ollut jopa Jyv&#228;skyl&#228;-Pori pikassakin kun t&#228;n&#228;aamuna n&#228;ytti Jyv&#228;skyl&#228;n matkakeskuksella joku GL-v&#228;rinen Ajokki Express seisoskelevan. En kuitenkaan voinut havaita auton numeroita..


Taitaa olla ollut, t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n lauantainakin - http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-04/98.html eli "uusi" LA #144

----------


## sv

> Taitaa olla ollut, t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n lauantainakin - http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-04/98.html eli "uusi" LA #144


Vastaako tuo auto Expressbus-vaatimuksia?

----------


## killerpop

Tampere 4.5.2006

Päivän namupalan tarjoilee KA-konserni, jonka Tampere-Lahti-Kotka pikavuorossa oli LA #148 (Star 701)

Toinen kesympi havainto oli klo 12:00 Tampere-Vaasa pikavuorosta, jota ajeli Länsilinjat Setralla #57

----------


## antsa

Se olin minä ku lainasin Lauttakylän Deltaa ku kabus sai vian ja jäi Kangasalan asemalle. Oli kiva ajaa mut ei kyllä sovi linjaliikenteeseen.

----------


## Hujis

Eilen 8.5 oli Vainion EB-Trafora 104 linjalla Veikkola-Lohja-Virkkala. Auto on kyllä silloin tällöin tätä ajamassa, on vaan koominen ilmestys Pohjolan Flyerien yms. seassa samoilla reiteillä  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Vainion 104:ssä onkin LähiBussi-tarrat. Sinänsä huvittavaa tuollainen ExpressBus - LähiBussi -tuplabrändäys.

----------


## killerpop

tänään 9.5. Tampere-Kankaanpää pikavuorossa Länsilinjat #45 (Carrus Fifty).

----------


## killerpop

Seuraavaa on hieman hankala m&#228;&#228;ritell&#228;, vakiovuoroliikennett&#228; joka tapauksessa, mutta oikeastaan osin my&#246;s kaupungin sis&#228;ist&#228; liikennett&#228;, mutta kuitenkin

Ma 15.5.2006

Nokia-Alhoniitty-Myllyhaka-Kankaantaka-Siuro-Kauniaisten th linjalla Lauttakyl&#228;n Omnistar #114. Takasp&#228;in sitten vakiovuorona linjaa 79 j&#228;ljitellen Kauniaisten th - Siuro - Nokia - Tampere.

Aamulla sama auto meni Tampere - Nokia -Tottij&#228;rvi - Narva -vakiovuoroa.

----------


## killerpop

Ti 16.5.

Pori-Tampere-Pori pikavuoron "ykkösautoksi" oli otettu Connex #730, joka heitti siis päivällä ja illalla kierroksen tätä linjaa.

----------


## killerpop

To 15.6.2006

Pori-Tampere-Pori aamupikavuorossa oli Connex #702

----------


## killerpop

Taas muutama pieni bongaus (juhannusaatonaatto, 22.6.2006).

Se nyt lienee selv&#228;&#228;, ett&#228; Raumalle on ollut joka suunnasta kulkijoita. My&#246;s Tamperee&#246;lta, josta jo 13:20 vuorossa oli kaksi autoa. N&#228;ist&#228; toisena oli LA #133.

Pekolahan ajaa Tampere-Lahti v&#228;lill&#228;, mutta klo 16 on kuitenkin Helmikkalan l&#228;ht&#246; kohti Lahtea. T&#228;ss&#228; kuitenkin MRG-842, Pekola #42 l&#228;hd&#246;ss&#228; klo 16 vuoroa Tampereelta Lahteen.

Tre-Orivesi-J&#228;ms&#228;-Jyv&#228;skyl&#228; -reitillekin riitti v&#228;ke&#228;, ainakin jos kuvaan on uskominen. T&#228;ss&#228; klo 16:05 vuoro ko suunnalle. Viel&#228; kun matkustajat keksisiv&#228;t tehd&#228; jonon autojen suuntaisesti, eik&#228; niiden kulkureitille.

----------


## JT

Keskiviikkona 29.6. Pohjolan Liikenteen klo 13.00 PIKA HELSINKI - SALO - TURKU -vuoroon oli sijoitettu #198 (Volvo B12 Carrus Star 502). Sinänsä ei mikään järistyttävän poikkeava tapaus, sillä välillähän näitä valko-vihreä-violetti-autoja näkee ExpressBus-vuoroissa.

----------


## killerpop

Keskiviikko 5.7.2006
Tampere-Lahti-Kotka -pikavuorossa Paunu #103 (9700H)Tampere-Lahti -pikavuorossa Koiviston Auto #387 (Star 502)Tampere-Tuuri -vakiovuorossa Länsilinjat #30 (Regal 350)

----------


## sv

Tänään Lauttakylän Auton Helsinki - Pori express-vuorossa Scania/Irizar nro 123 VCF-523 (ex-Artturi Anttila 23) LA:n väreissä.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään muutama havainto:

11:40 Tampere-Vammala vakiovuorossa Lauttakylän Auton #112 Kutter 9(normaalisti pienkalusto-Iveco)
12:00 Tampere-Vaasa pikavuorossa Länsilinjat #82 Volvo 9700HD (normisti joko teli-Eagle tai #77)
Keuruu-Tampere pikavuorossa Matka-Mäkelän #8 (Carrus Regal 350)

----------


## JT

Tänään 17.7. huomaisin Pohjolan Liikenteen #30 Carrus Regalin 14.15 HKI - Nummela - Vihti - Karkkila -vakiovuorossa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Sinänsä ei mikään järistyttävän poikkeava tapaus, sillä välillähän näitä valko-vihreä-violetti-autoja näkee ExpressBus-vuoroissa.


Minä kerran menin Helsinki-Salo-Turku (pikavuorossa), ja autona oli joku puolituristi Scania, eli ei ollut wc:tä esim.. Tosin kyseessä oli varmaanki juhannusliikenne, mutta joka tapauksessa..

----------


## JT

KE 26.7.

Amperin pikkumersu klo 16.30 Helsinki - Hanko -vuorossa.

----------


## killerpop

Pe 28.7.

LA #157 Ajokki Royal Tampere-Huittinen saattoautona 15:10 vuorossa, ilmeisesti auto maalattu kesän/kevään aikana EB-väreistä KA-raitoihin

LA 29.7.

Connex #876 B10M/Star 502 (ex Kannosto) Seinäjoki-Pori pikavuorossa (saapui hetki sitten tänne Poriin)

----------


## Jazu

Onhan noita tullu nähtyä...Esim Savonlinjojen EB Falcon linjalla 635 ja joku ESLL:n E95F Ikaruksista tuli viime viikolla Kehä 3 vastaan ja Kotkaan oli matkalla kilvitysten mukaan...

----------


## killerpop

> joku ESLL:n E95F Ikaruksista tuli viime viikolla Kehä 3 vastaan ja Kotkaan oli matkalla kilvitysten mukaan...


Äkkiseltään tulisi mieleen jo havainnointipaikan perusteella lentokenttäsyöttö varsinaiselle EB-vuorolle. Ja mitä kilvitykseen tulee, niin varmasti se lentokenttämatkaaja löytää helpommin ko autoon, kuin että siinä lukisi määränpäänä "Landbo liittymä"  :Wink:

----------


## Jazu

> &#196;kkiselt&#228;&#228;n tulisi mieleen jo havainnointipaikan perusteella lentokentt&#228;sy&#246;tt&#246; varsinaiselle EB-vuorolle. Ja mit&#228; kilvitykseen tulee, niin varmasti se lentokentt&#228;matkaaja l&#246;yt&#228;&#228; helpommin ko autoon, kuin ett&#228; siin&#228; lukisi m&#228;&#228;r&#228;np&#228;&#228;n&#228; "Landbo liittym&#228;"



Pakko sen on ollut sit&#228; sy&#246;tt&#246;liikennett&#228; olla, mutta yleens&#228; olen n&#228;hnyt linjakilpien v&#228;lill&#228; n&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;n esim. tyyliin "Liitynt&#228;linja EB vuorolle" ja toisena tekstin&#228; on sit ollu toi reitti. 

Miss&#228; muuten nuo Kotkan suunnan EB:t ja sy&#246;tt&#246;liikenne kohttavat, kun pohjoiseen menev&#228;t kohttavat Nelosetapilla.

----------


## Miska

> Missä muuten nuo Kotkan suunnan EB:t ja syöttöliikenne kohttavat, kun pohjoiseen menevät kohttavat Nelosetapilla.


Kuten killerpop viestissään jo viittasikin, vaihto tapahtuu Landbon liittymän pysäkillä.

----------


## killerpop

Pari pient&#228; bongaustam 14.8.2006

L&#228;nsilinjat #42 (Ajokki Victor) Kankaanp&#228;&#228; - Tampere, todenn&#228;k&#246;isesti tuuraamassa Rautatienkadulle klo 12 hajonnutta Flyer 520:aa (#71)

L&#228;nsilinjat #65 (Vanhool T9) tuli mit&#228; ilmeisemmin pikavuoroa Kokkolasta Tampereelle 13:20 saapuen. 

Lauttakyl&#228;n Auto #115 (Ajokki Victor) PIKA Tampere - Huittinen (10:35 vuoroa)

----------


## Admiral Observer

Eipä Killerpop huomannut, että linjalla 50 teki pitkän päivän auto 27...

Pehmeät penkit ja tyytyväiset asiakkaat.

----------


## J_J

Eilettäin eli sunnuntai-iltana tuli myös vastaan Vaasa-Tampere-Helsinki -pikavuorossa Länsilinjat 63 eli Setra S319UL. Havainto noin klo 18.50 "vanhalla kolmostiellä" juuri ennen Valkeakoskea. Olikohan tuo Setra tuplaamassa varsinaista vuoroautoa, vaiko ihan yksinään matkaa taittamassa... Ainakaan mitään toista Länsilinjain autoa ei tullut vastaan lähituntumassa (mikä ei kyllä tämän yhtiön kohdalla todista yhtään mitään).

----------


## Suntikka

Viime Perjantaina oli Satakunnan liikenteen pori-rauma 16.20 läteväs vuoros Linja-autoliikenne Sookarin toinen vanhooli.

----------


## Mikko121

Sunnuntaina 28.8 Jkl-Pori-pikassa oli JL425 eli ScaniaK113/Star502, Lauttishan tätä normaalisti ajaa..

----------


## tkp

> Sunnuntaina 28.8 Jkl-Pori-pikassa oli JL425 eli ScaniaK113/Star502, Lauttishan tätä normaalisti ajaa..


Lauttakylän vuorohan se on, mutta nykyään Jyväskylän kuljettaja ajaa sen kihniölle jossa vaihdetaan autoa ja ajetaan takaisin Jkl:ään

----------


## kalto

> Viime Perjantaina oli Satakunnan liikenteen pori-rauma 16.20 läteväs vuoros Linja-autoliikenne Sookarin toinen vanhooli.



Klo16.20 pikavuoro Pori-Rauma ja paluu klo18.10 ajetaan aina perjantaisin Sookarin kalustolla

----------


## JT

Finnar-bussin virkaa hoiti tänään mm. PL:n EB #185 (Scania K124 Lahti Eagle 560). Arvioisin sen olleen Lentoasemalta klo 15.40 vuorossa.

----------


## Suntikka

> Klo16.20 pikavuoro Pori-Rauma ja paluu klo18.10 ajetaan aina perjantaisin Sookarin kalustolla


Kiitoksia kalto tiedosta täytyy takkailla jos sais vaik kuvan otettuu.

----------


## killerpop

> Kiitoksia kalto tiedosta t&#228;ytyy takkailla jos sais vaik kuvan otettuu.


vihjeeseen tartuin min&#228;kin ja heti viime perjantaina linjalla oli SOO-80... enempi kuvia sitten viikon loppupuolella kotoa k&#228;sin.

----------


## Ozzy

> vihjeeseen tartuin minäkin ja heti viime perjantaina linjalla oli SOO-80... enempi kuvia sitten viikon loppupuolella kotoa käsin.


Jaa Jaa , et ole sitten omaa kehoasi pysyvästi Poriin vielä siirtänyt, vaikka semmoinenkin " tieto" korviini jo kantautui tuolta Mansen alamaailmasta  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Su 17.9.
Lauttakylän Auto #147 Pori-Jyväskylä pikavuorossa

----------


## killerpop

Pari Turku-Tampere-Jyväskylä bongausta

Ma 18.9.2006
Paunu #107 (Ajokki Royal) / 7.00 PIKA Turku-Tampere 

Ke 20.9.2006
Paunu #24 (Carrus Regal) / 16.05 PIKA Tampere-Jyväskylä (ja tämähän on ensimmäinen Regal tästä sarjasta joka on maalattu Paunun väreihin)

----------


## killerpop

Pe 22.9.

Lahti-Tampere ja Tampere-Kuohijoki vakiovuoroissa esiintyy Pekola #66 (EEU-112) Wiima M304/B10R. Toivottavasti joku saa auton kuvatuksi matkan varrellaan. (16:15 Tampereelta)

----------


## JT

La 23.9.

Pohjolan Liikenteen EB #149 (Volvo B12 Lahti Eagle 560) Somerolta Helsinkiin klo 15.05 lähteneessä vakiovuorossa.

PL:n #111 (Scania K113 Lahti Eagle 451) taas oli klo 15.30 lähteneessä Vihti-Ojakkala-Veikkola-Hki -vuorossa.

Lisäksi Kampin "kulmilla" oli n. klo 16.15 Länsilinjojen VanHool #65 kilvitettynä PIKA Helsinki - Ikaalinen. Ei siis ollut sillä hetkellä linjaliikenteessä, mutta ties vaikka lähtisi klo 20.15 Ikaalisiin. :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Jos eilen oli Länsilinjat #65 Helsinki-Tampere-Vaasa -vuorossa, niin tänään Vaasa-Tampere ja Tampere-Vaasa vuoroissa ajeltiin ExpressBussia komealla Haglund #9:llä.

----------


## killerpop

Ke 27.9.

Jos on Tampere-Lahti reitin varrella, t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n tarjoutuu tilaisuus kuvata Helmikkalan pikavuorossa MAN RHS414/464 tyypin turistibussi, kantoi kilpe&#228; FHT-592. Samainen auto l&#246;ytyy www.mascus.com sivustolta myynnist&#228; (WMAR02ZZZ2J000075)

----------


## killerpop

To 28.9.

Paunu #113 Tampere-Orivesi -vakiovuorossa. Muistaakseni t&#228;t&#228; vuoroa ajetaan Star301:ll&#228;, joka nyt sattui olemaankin tilausajok&#228;yt&#246;ss&#228; isompipaikkaisena autona.

P&#228;iv&#228;n outous oli kuitenkin Liikenne Pasma Ky:n JFF-853, Volvo 9700S, jossa oli RYANAIR-kyltti keulassa. Ilmeisesti Tokeen reitill&#228; Tampereen ja Tampere-Pirkkalan lentokent&#228;n v&#228;lill&#228;.

----------


## Ozzy

Tuota Pasmaa minäkin ihmettelin, mutta eräs hotellialanimmeinen kertoili, että olisi ollut tuomassa Lapista jotain sopimusryhmää (joka olisi täältä myös sinne haettu) koneelle- tiedä sitten mikä on totuus...

----------


## killerpop

Ei ole tämän Victorin kilpiin taidettu ennen Kauhajokea kääntää? Tänään käännettiin ja autohan siis LL #44 Tampere-Kauhajoki vakiossa.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 9.10.2006

LA #181 Pika Pori-Jyväskylä (Delta Star-50 / B10M)

LA #159 lienee saanut siirron Kankaanpään toimipisteeseen, ainakin se näytti olevan Porin ja Kankaanpään välisillä linjoilla (samalla ajosarjalla Tampereen suunnalla vaikuttaakin nyt #131)

----------


## kuukanko

PL 191 (K114/Eagle EB vuodelta 2003) ajeli tänään Helsingissä Finnairin Citybussia.

----------


## Suntikka

Tänään  oli pika huittinen-pori aamuvuorossa SatLi #63 normaalisti tässä vuorossa on esiintynyt Lauttakylän auto #151.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 17.10 Tampere-Helsinki 16*45 vuorossa oli Connex-yhtiöiden #609 (FAS-296) Star 301. Falcon (#603) lähtee toipumaan Lahden pajalle hirvikolarista...

----------


## sv

Lauttakylän Auton Jyväskylä-Virrat-Pori linjalla Jyväskylän Liikenteen Eagle 451/Scania VFE-501, joka on entinen Postilinjojen Expressbus Helsinki-Pieksämäki linjalta. Jyväskylä-Pori linjaa on aiemmin ajanut myös Posti, joten ihan mielenkiintoisia historian käänteitä ilmassa  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Lauttakylän Auton Jyväskylä-Virrat-Pori linjalla Jyväskylän Liikenteen Eagle 451/Scania VFE-501, joka on entinen Postilinjojen Expressbus Helsinki-Pieksämäki linjalta.


Taitaapi olla LA 111:sta tilalla, joka koki kovia JL:n pihassa ja on siis Jyväskylässä remontissa.

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen keskiviikkona oli huittinen-pori aamuvuorossa Lauttakylän auton Irisbus Iveco Thesi.




> Falcon (#603) lähtee toipumaan Lahden pajalle hirvikolarista...


Missäs päin falcon sai hirvestä ja saiko pahasti?

----------


## killerpop

20.10.2006

Tampere-Lahti-Kotka pikavuoroa tuplaamassa Lahteen asti Lauttakylän Auto #188 (Lahti Eagle 451)

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen aamulla oli pori-seinäjoki 8.20 lähtevässä vakiovuorossa Hautamäki #30.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 25.10. 

Tampere-Pietari pikavuorossa (jota ajetaan linjanumerolla 999) oli perin mystinen auto, korimerkki lienee ВОЛЖаНИН  :Very Happy: 

Ehkä kuvat kertoo enemmän?
 http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-10/61.html http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-10/62.html http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-10/63.html

(tehtaan sivut: http://www.volzhanin.ru )

----------


## moxu

Vähän vanha havainto jo, mutta kerrottakoon...
Perjantaina 6.10.klo 07.15-lähdöllä Helsingistä Nummelan, Perniön ja Taalintehtaan kautta Kaasunenään oli poikkeuksellisesti Vainio #10. Vuoroa ajaa normaalisti aina #53, eikä kuljettajavaihtoehtojakaan ole kuin kolme... Muutaman viikon mittaisella duunikeikalla Vihtiin ehtivät tulla tutuiksi.

----------


## killerpop

Ti 31.10.2006 / TRE

Tampere-Vammala -vakiovuorossa esiintyi Lauttakylän Auto #187 - pääasiassa syksyn ajan on tätä vuoroa ajettu huomattavasti pienemmällä Ivecolla.

Myöhemmin illalla bongattu myös Lauttakylän vuorosta Turku-Tampere ja Tampere-Turku LA #185 (Ajokki Royal).

Myös Tamperetta (kuin koko Etelä-Suomea) riepotelleen lumimyräkän johdosta monet kaukoliikenteen vuorot saattoivat olla helposti puolesta tunnista jopa tuntiin myöhässä.

----------


## killerpop

Ti 7.11.2006

17:30 Pori-Tampere ja 19:45 Tampere-Pori vuoroissa esiintyi Connex #751 (Neoplan Starliner).

----------


## killerpop

To 9.11.

14:00 Tampere-Lahti-Kotka vuorossa (KA) Pohjolan Liikenteen #957 OGA-973 (Volvo B12/Star 501), joka palvelee nykyisin valtionkaari-väreissä.

----------


## killerpop

> To 9.11.
> 
> 14:00 Tampere-Lahti-Kotka vuorossa (KA) Pohjolan Liikenteen #957


Jatkoi tänäänkin, tuplaamassa Lahteen asti oli Lauttakylän #188. Ehkä harvinaisempi yhtälö, että molemmat autot Volvoja.

Ensimmäistä kertaa sen sijaan taisi olla Tampere-Pori -pikavuorossa Connex #833.

----------


## kalto

Ihan jokapäiväinen Porin kävijä ei ollut Jyväskylä-Pori vuorossakaan tänä iltana. Autona oli Jyväskylän Liikenteen #421 HXJ-310 Scania K112 Ajokki Royal

----------


## Suntikka

Onko connexin EB-volvo simahtanu kun vallan on tiluri autot linjalla pyörii?

----------


## kalto

> Onko connexin EB-volvo simahtanu kun vallan on tiluri autot linjalla pyörii?



#711 näytti eilen ja tänään olevan ihan normaalisti Tampereen vuoroissa.

----------


## Hujis

9.11 Kuopion liikenteen #73 HKI-Porvoo vuorolla.

http://i15.tinypic.com/4347uav.jpg
http://i15.tinypic.com/33ug1z7.jpg

----------


## killerpop

Pe 22.12.

Joulun menoliikenteen vuoksi monilla vuoroilla poikkeuksellista kalustoa joko tuplaamassa tai sitten ainoana autona.

LA #174 (Trafora) Pika Tre-Huittinen
LA #180 (Kutter9) tuplaamassa Tre-Rauma pikavuoroa
LA #115? (tai #131) (Victor) tuplaamassa Tre-Turku pikavuoroa (ilmeisesti Huittisiin asti)

----------


## JT

Pe 29.12.

Länsilinjat #30 eilen perjantaina kierroksella Kankaanpää - Helsinki - Kankaanpää.

----------


## JT

Pe 12.1. Havainto klo 15.47 Helsingissä Reijolankadun kulmassa:

Paunu #103 (Ilmarinen) Volvo 9700H Tampere - Vlk - Hml -Helsinki PIKAssa.

Ilmeisesti oli lähtenyt klo 13 Tampereelta, mutta n. 15 min myöhässä.

----------

